# Surf Rod/Reel



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, Cuda here. I was wondering what would be a good rod and reel match for Pompano and red drum that can cast pretty far? Tight lines.


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

And I can splurge with the money a little bit, but no Van Staals or Rain shadows and the such.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Spinning or casting?


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Spinning.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Thats really different size reels your talking about, what would be an awesome hybrid of the two would be one of the newer shimanos strat ci4 4000 with 20# braid and a short 15# mono leader light enough to cast all day for pompano but strong enough to handle any bull red or even kings, big black drum. You could also do the same thing with a cheaper reel like a battle or a 560 penn slammer if you wanted. Or you could do 2 setups, one heavy, one light. Whatever you get keep it out of the sand, and lightly rinse it everytime you take it out.


----------



## Rekless1 (Jul 18, 2011)

I bought a battle last year, use it mostly for striper fishing hear in TN. But I really like it for blues, ladyfish, and small sharks down there. I give it a :thumbsup:


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Tofer and Rekless1! I think I'm gonna try out the shimano... What rod should I get?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd suggest something in the 5000 series: Penn SSg or Conquer, Shimano Sahara or Stradic (unfortunate that the Stradic Ci4 maxes out at 4000). My best spinning set up ever was a Penn Conquer 5000 on an 11 foot Star Rod Arial. The Conquers have an incredible drag system. A friend of mine still fishes with the Stars, although he went with a larger Shimano Baitrunner (6500). I also like the Tsunami Air Wave rods. Pretty good bang for the buck and lighter than most fiberglas. Tried the latest Penn Powerstick. Liked the small diameter and light weight, but they kept breaking.

I transitioned to 12 foot graphite rods and Ambassadeur reels last season for distance. Never going back! Although I do maintain one Penn Torque 5 on a 10 foot custom Sea Striker blank for my wife and son to fish with.

Hope this helps!


----------



## "Sick Days" (Jul 23, 2012)

Ive got a Penn Battle. Its incredible.


----------

